# auto-bending machine



## silasdeane

Hi, all,

I'm completely lost with this one. What would be a technical translation for a *Auto bending machine* (or autobending machine, the original seems machine translated from Chinese so that's not exactly a help). I'm almost sure it has something to do with "bending" things like tubes or sheet metal...

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## phantom2007

If Chinese translation suspected it could be many things. But most probably it could be "Automatic bending machine". Una dobladora o plegadora  automática.

Have you got  a picture of it?


----------



## silasdeane

Sure, here it is...

http://agalaser.com/uploadfile/2012/0625/1340603627XuXm3FGs.jpg

Pretty, isn't she? :-D

BTW, doing a bit of Google I found something called "máquina curvadora automática". To me they all look the same, but could that be a good translation?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## rodelu2

¿Qué es lo que la máquina dobla, curva o pliega?


----------



## silasdeane

Pues según el prospecto... casi de todo, tubo metálico y metal en lámina principalmente... vamos, una maravilla.


----------



## phantom2007

He leído lo que dicen en su WEB y es bastante confuso. Pero lo que parece "doblar" es lámina metálica en pequeños formatos y no he visto tubos.
IMO es una plegadora automática de lámina con control numérico. Incluye un SW similar a AutoCad (según dicen: " It is not worse than professional CAD plottingsoftware").
No puedo evitar una sonrisa....


----------



## rodelu2

silasdeane said:


> Pues según el prospecto... casi de todo, tubo metálico y metal en lámina principalmente... vamos, una maravilla.



Con el mayor respeto y no dudando de que de una maravilla se trata, es seguro que dobla ambos tubo y lámina? suelen ser máquinas totalmente diferentes según sea lámina lo que trabajan o sea en el otro caso tubo, alambre y varilla.


----------



## silasdeane

phantom2007 said:


> He leído lo que dicen en su WEB y es bastante confuso. Pero lo que parece "doblar" es lámina metálica en pequeños formatos y no he visto tubos.
> IMO es una plegadora automática de lámina con control numérico. Incluye un SW similar a AutoCad (según dicen: " It is not worse than professional CAD plottingsoftware").
> No puedo evitar una sonrisa....



No, yo tampoco... pero es que eso mismo es lo que remiten como documentación de la máquina cuando se les solicita con vistas a una compra. Bueno, te mandan el catálogo completo aunque pidas referencias por algo muy específico (una cortadora) y luego le toca a alguien traducirlo todo "para ayer"... :-D



rodelu2 said:


> Con el mayor respeto y no dudando de que de una maravilla se trata,



Tranquilo... estaba siendo irónico (aunque tampoco tengo elementos de juicio, todavía, sobre la máquina, pero vamos, viendo la documentación que han remitido...)

Gracias a ambos por el interés.

Por otra parte, tenéis razón en que no dobla tubo. Ayer debí hacer una lectura demasiado "diagonal" de esta máquina y alguna de sus hermanas o primas. ¿Si se trata sólo de lámina, el término correcto entonces sería "dobladora"?

Saludos!


----------



## phantom2007

Si es para España yo diría "plegadora". En Suramérica suele ser "dobladora".


----------



## rodelu2

Lo que dice Phantom es correcto, elige uno de ellos; por aquí se usan ambos. 
Me atrevo a sugerir que incluyas "CNC" en el nombre en español, porque de eso se trata. 
Y a riesgo de abusar de tu tolerancia, recomiendo emplear lenguaje más conciso en tus respuestas y aclaraciones, si lees de nuevo tus entradas, son mayormente charla que no ayuda a quienes intentan ayudar.


----------

